

The Design Diaspora of iOS 6 - rangibaby
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/09/19/the-design-diaspora-ios-6/

======
rangibaby
The visual design of iOS 6 feels all over the place to me.

I quite like the new Lionesque "square" look of the iPod and Phone apps for
example, but then on the other hand, the Messages app is still all 2007-era
OSX round round round.

Also, has Emergency Call (when the phone is passcode locked) always been
squeezed into one line in a tiny font like it is now?

Not really complaints, I am quite happy with my phone, just observations. Some
odd things seem to be going on at Apple.

